# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  wedding without a groom

## raechul

I just had a dream that I was getting married. I was busy and happily getting things ready, getting dressed and looking forward to the ceremony. I was wearing a white dress, but it changed to a creamy grass green once I realized that there wasn't a groom. I was heartbroken and started crying, more so when I realized my parents knew there was never a groom to begin with. I left and went to my friend's house where he let me cry, made me laugh and forget about being groom-less. We parted and I felt much better, until I woke up.

In my actual life, I am dating this man, who is wonderful, but dating someone new is always stressful for me and I fear I'm going to do or say something wrong to drive them off. However, I've been in three long-term relationships, so I handle actual relationships fairly well. Possible meanings?

----------


## The Cusp

I'm not big on finding meaning in dreams.  Most of the time it's too obvious to bother.  Dream are a direct reflection of what you have your attention focused on, so this...





> dating someone new is always stressful for me and I fear I'm going to do or say something wrong to drive them off.



That explains the source of that dream perfectly.  

Stop dwelling on it.  Focusing on that worry will cause you to behave in ways that will drive him away (like the movie Paycheck, focusing on certain objects altered his behavior). I've broken up with girls before solely because they seemed to expect me to.  That insecurity created the opportunity to end it, where otherwise it would never have crossed my mind.

----------


## neptunian

well you so you have wonderful boyfriend, but do you have a groom?
parents can in dreams represent authority and wisdom.
besides not having a groom, as a man can represents masculine attributes
such as being objective, rational, assertive as opposed to what femenine
ones represent. so these dream could suggest a need to balance being emotional
with being rational and objective.
hope that helped in anyway. good luck :-)

----------

